# This one's for Sparky.



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

When I saw this window my first thought was the HDR shot that Sparky uses as an example. So this one's for Sparky.



Here is the room itself. Its the top of one of the turrets in Toronto's famous Casa Loma.


----------



## ann (Jan 24, 2012)

cool


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 24, 2012)

Like them both. I like when people can do an HDR without going over the top on the processing.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm touched! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Although I would have routed that conduit differently.

Nice work! 



Actually, the first one reminded me of this shot of mine:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice work, Bynx!


----------



## jkzo (Jan 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> When I saw this window my first thought was the HDR shot that Sparky uses as an example. So this one's for Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with these photos i understood that HDR should look like not of HDR. Am  I correct?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

jkzo said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw this window my first thought was the HDR shot that Sparky uses as an example. So this one's for Sparky.
> ...



Most HDR shots (especially by beginners) tend to be way over processed. They push the toning and saturation until the shots look like cartoons. Properly done, an HDR can look pretty close to what the photographer actually saw.. good dynamic range, without taking it to ridiculous lengths.


----------



## Heitz (Jan 24, 2012)

Where was this?


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 24, 2012)

These looks like they're processed in Detail Enhancer, try to push the contrast/local contrast, they are too grey-ish.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

You're right Echo. A touch of Gamma Correction in Exposure would pop those images a bit. The room itself had a grayish look as the sunshine came through the windows lighting up the dust that was floating around from people constantly coming up and down the stairs. And just before I took the picture a few little kids were running around stirring it up even more. This is another shot from Casa Loma. Its a historic landmark in Toronto. If you google it, there is a ton of info on the place. Here is another couple shots of rooms in the place. Oh, it was the site used to represent the Academy in X-Men. Its been used for quite a few movies over the years. Both of these are 9 shot HDR. I find this causes the final to be flat as you say Echo. I will pay better attention to using the Gamma Correction more.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 24, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

with these photos i understood that HDR should look like not of HDR. Am  I correct?[/QUOTE]

Most HDR shots (especially by beginners) tend to be way over processed. They push the toning and saturation until the shots look like cartoons. Properly done, an HDR can look pretty close to what the photographer actually saw.. good dynamic range, without taking it to ridiculous lengths.[/QUOTE]

Well Said...


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> You're right Echo. A touch of Gamma Correction in Exposure would pop those images a bit. The room itself had a grayish look as the sunshine came through the windows lighting up the dust that was floating around from people constantly coming up and down the stairs. And just before I took the picture a few little kids were running around stirring it up even more. This is another shot from Casa Loma. Its a historic landmark in Toronto. If you google it, there is a ton of info on the place. Here is another couple shots of rooms in the place. Oh, it was the site used to represent the Academy in X-Men. Its been used for quite a few movies over the years. Both of these are 9 shot HDR. I find this causes the final to be flat as you say Echo. I will pay better attention to using the Gamma Correction more.


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 24, 2012)

The first two shots look like a video game image. The second two are very well done. Much more depth and very well controlled lighting. The first one looks like it s little more saturated which I personally like. When I look at the wood not just the floors but dressers,fire place logs and statue the have pop they look alive. In the second photo of the Great Room the wood lacks that same vibe. Perhaps try using the selective color layer and adjust some red and yellow. Also I would add in more white for the molding on the ceiling with the same selective coloring hitting the white to the left just a tad and then use the neutral to the right just a tad.





Bynx you have some really nice shots and great use of HDR!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2012)

First two images need a bit more detail and local contrast imo. Too bad there's a screen on that window because it degrades what can be seen out of it. But both very realistic processing. The second one it's nice that where those highlights would normally be blown you can see what's out the window.

Second two images should have kicked off the thread. The first one is just phenomenal. Superb colors, processing, and composition. The second one is tonally flattened by the HDR process, lacking any shadows; thus it lacks the pop of the first one. 

But excellent work good to see some new images from you!


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

Im posting these as I work on them. You guys have good eyes. I applied Gamma Correction to the bedroom pic and not to the round room thus the lack of pop. I will fix that now. Meanwhile, here is my toughest panorama. Its the billiard room in the mansion next door to Casa Loma. Its called Spadina House. Im just starting on processing those shots also taken on Sunday. The 10mm lens made it really hard to match up the two HDR images to form the pano.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought I could just replace the image but I cant edit it after someone has made a reply. I added the Gamma Correction to this.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Im posting these as I work on them. You guys have good eyes. I applied Gamma Correction to the bedroom pic and not to the round room thus the lack of pop. I will fix that now. Meanwhile, here is my toughest panorama. Its the billiard room in the mansion next door to Casa Loma. Its called Spadina House. Im just starting on processing those shots also taken on Sunday. The 10mm lens made it really hard to match up the two HDR images to form the pano.



That there's the Billy-yard room, but I don't see no Billy-yards.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I thought I could just replace the image but I cant edit it after someone has made a reply. I added the Gamma Correction to this.



Better, but now it's flirting with underexposed. Pop the exposure a bit, maybe a bit of local/global saturation and/or fill light?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

I gotta say that my original lo res version looks a helluva lot better on my screen before it gets sent to tiny pics and then posted here. Definately something is getting lost. Here is my last fix.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 24, 2012)

*Much *improved! I find that for web viewing shots often appear a bit underexposed after they are compressed and hosted.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is another shot from Spadina House. Last time I shot here I couldnt get the colors right at all. I was shooting with a Fuji point and shoot. This time with the D7000 and 10mm lens. BIG difference.


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I'm touched!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have just run tech lol.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 25, 2012)

Some edits -


----------

